# Type The Voice Above You



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Let's try to keep this to instincts, given that it's all about energy/vibe, etc.. 

You can throw in tritype if you insist :crazy:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh noes! Why did you remove your voice clip? Boss has nothing left to analyze. 

will post another one soon!


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Boss

People are lame & don't want to play :mellow:


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

I'll play! roud:

@_Boss_
Based purely on vibe it sounds sx/sp to me.

The only recording I've got is a couple years old, but it'll have to do. Here you go.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

WOW @staticmud! That was *awesome*. 

I vote SX/SO. Hmm I guess I should record again. Too tired.. Ask me a question?


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! And I am SX/SO. :happy:

Just do what Boss did and talk about one of the types a little. I thought it was a pretty good topic for bringing out the energy of a person.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@staticmud

Sorry for repeating myself, I spent 10 hours studying at university.. :bored:

Memo.m4a - DivShare


----------



## staticmud (Jun 28, 2012)

@kaleidoscope
You sound sx/sp to me, but more intense than Boss. I think that might be the difference between the 5 wing and the 3 wing, though.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

kaleidoscope said:


> @staticmud
> 
> Sorry for repeating myself, I spent 10 hours studying at university.. :bored:
> 
> Memo.m4a - DivShare


You deleted your first link too quickly! This one had so much intensity in your voice I don't remember hearing that in the first one, it came across as exactly what Sx/Sp descriptions read like to me.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Sonny said:


> You deleted your first link too quickly! This one had so much intensity in your voice I don't remember hearing that in the first one, it came across as exactly what Sx/Sp descriptions read like to me.


It really depends on what I'm saying. In the first recording, I was introducing the thread which was boring as fuck to me :laughing:

I'm surprised people are saying Sx/Sp. I would've predicted So/Sx or maybe Sx/So for some reason.

Out of curiosity (just for kicks), what MBTI do I sound like?


----------



## thimble (Oct 6, 2010)

Do me with all my horrid in-eloquence and over-sighing. Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

(I think I'm going to join in, but you guys will have to wait until I have some alone time to record!)


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Have at, yo:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

kaleidoscope said:


> It really depends on what I'm saying. In the first recording, I was introducing the thread which was boring as fuck to me :laughing:
> 
> I'm surprised people are saying Sx/Sp. I would've predicted So/Sx or maybe Sx/So for some reason.
> 
> Out of curiosity (just for kicks), what MBTI do I sound like?


Too much intensity in your voice _and_ what you're saying, there was also this glint of being self defensive, having boundaries, stop-start flow, and it was slightly influenced by what you were saying, all of those things meant So didn't cross my mind.

What you were saying and how you were saying it came across quite NF, Fi/Fe isn't so clear to me (partly because I am so Fi-defective), however I would say INFJ because of the directness, you were clear, articulate and to the point.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

MissyMaroon said:


> Have at, yo:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Lol, gotta love Ne <3

Had a So vibe to me.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

thimble said:


> Do me with all my horrid in-eloquence and over-sighing. Vocaroo | Voice message


<- totally not imaginary! =)

Sounded like Sp/So to me.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

OOhh... I totally want to do this, but I don't know what to read ):


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

staticmud said:


> I'll play! roud:
> 
> @_Boss_
> Based purely on vibe it sounds sx/sp to me.
> ...


Your voice is pretty! I'm guessing an ENTP or an ENFP? Now I've got that song stuck in my head...



thimble said:


> Do me with all my horrid in-eloquence and over-sighing. Vocaroo | Voice message


ISFP?


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I'd go for ISFP with @thimble, but I couldn't say instinct... I would suggest SP, not sure.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Instincts people, inn-stinks!

Not MBTI.

:wink:


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> WOAH WHAT THE FUCK I actually thought it was me for like the first 10 seconds?!


:laughing::laughing:

Gotta love accents. We're clearly long lost twins.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

LMAO SAME VOICE. I can't stop laughing.

@_Kito_, you have a *sexy ass voice*. Holy shit.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I grew up in East Yorkshire, btw, the York area. 

So Kito is W. Yorks, I am E. Yorks. 

I don't have a particularly strong Yorkshire accent though. Neither does Kito _by the sound of it._


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, yeah. Um. Let's go back to the topic of the thread, shall we? :laughing:

@_Kito_, you're totally SP/SX.


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> LMAO SAME VOICE. I can't stop laughing.
> 
> @_Kito_, you have a *sexy ass voice*. Holy shit.


God, now *I* can't stop laughing.

If voice transplants were possible, our recordings would be a success story. :laughing:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

@kaleidoscope 
So how is Kito an SP/SX and I am an SO/SP despite the voice being almost the same, hm?


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> @_kaleidoscope_
> So how is Kito an SP/SX and I am an SO/SP despite the voice being almost the same, hm?


It's not about the voice, but *how* you talk! 

Besides, why is SX-last a bad thing, hm? :dry:

Notice how he's much more "closer" when he talks, still out of reach but at the same time there are moments where he goes past that. I don't know how to explain it. Then again, I'm doing this for fun. Never said I was a Professional Voice Typist™.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

kaleidoscope said:


> It's not about the voice, but *how* you talk!
> 
> Besides, why is SX-last a bad thing, hm? :dry:


 Aren't they similar though? I am not very good at this. Funnily enough I am studying IPA now (sort of.)

:shocked: No, I meant ...


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I grew up in East Yorkshire, btw, the York area.
> 
> So Kito is W. Yorks, I am E. Yorks.
> 
> I don't have a particularly strong Yorkshire accent though. Neither does Kito _by the sound of it._


Yeah, neither of us do, but there's always the Yorkshire mannerisms. Such as...

Nothing = nowt

Something = summat

The = doesn't exist unless at the beginning of a sentence

I am going to the public house = m'off to't pub

:laughing:


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Perhaps_
> 
> Read us a passage from your favorite book? Or just tell us something about you that we would never have guessed ^^


Here you go!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

Perhaps said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


You have a lovely voice, very eloquent!

From the way you talk, you seem detached & reserved but despite that, you seem to draw the listener in. I'll admit, I wish the recording was longer :tongue:

The term I'm looking for, that I seem to know only in French is: replié sur soi-même. The lack of outward focus and "reaching out" makes me think you're SO-last ^^


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

@kaleidoscope
I couldn't access your voice, so I can't tell you my impressions 


But, because you asked, here is mine. (I think its ok, I can't get my computer to play the final result. Tell me if there's a problem).
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

holyrockthrower said:


> @_kaleidoscope_
> I couldn't access your voice, so I can't tell you my impressions
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow I wasn't expecting that! Well, I got a totally SO vibe from that... it was so... I dunno, it was really friendly LOL. it was just nice. I was really expecting something sort of low-key and depressed (maybe this is a subforum prejudice) but it was so upbeat and stuff.

You know now Im gonna have difficulty reading your posts in the future


----------



## goastfarmer (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been lurking in this thread for a while, but @holyrockthrower... not to throw you off, but I am with Diphenhydramine here. I totally didn't expect that. You have such a nice, warm voice. This is not to say I expected you to sound cold, but you have gone on before about how you can be an asshole and others tend to perceive you harshly. Though, I have never seen you behave that way on the forums. You do have this... hard edge feel to you though, but your voice... is like the opposite of intimidating. 

I'd definitely go with the so variant as well.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah saintless said what I wanted to say in a non-drunk way.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Vocaroo | Voice message

k here is my drunk vocaroo


----------



## RepairmanMan Man (Jan 21, 2012)

Heh, I've worked in customer service and teaching a long time, folks. I know how to make the voice "smile".

Interestingly, yeah, that's usually the voice that runs through my head and the voice that narrates my posts. Sixes are supposed to have lots of voices...I have ONE that narrates all my thoughts. 

My post sounds like this:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

holyrockthrower said:


> Heh, I've worked in customer service and teaching a long time, folks. I know how to make the voice "smile".
> 
> Interestingly, yeah, that's usually the voice that runs through my head and the voice that narrates my posts. Sixes are supposed to have lots of voices...I have ONE that narrates all my thoughts.
> 
> ...


 Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Vocaroo | Voice message

Welp. Here is my voice recording. It's not very professional, and not on-topic much, but eh.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@holyrockthrower 

!!!!

I told you so :3 (and I'll try to record for you in a bit, just ask me a question so I don't ramble!)


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Definitely

Do you agree that I sound like an ENFP? Since @Rim smelled it on me & all :3
@Rim 

You're such a 6 LOL. I like your voice! ^^
@holyrockthrower

I wanted to hear your thoughts :crying: I would use vocaroo but my mic is really shitty.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

EDIT: Nevermind XD I'll give you another one.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> @_Definitely_
> 
> Do you agree that I sound like an ENFP? Since @_Rim_ smelled it on me & all :3


I think his smell is better than mine  I can only say that you sounded NF to me.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Gah, I hate how I sound  I'm so bad at reading out loud.

Third time counts eh?

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0znMWWEpgy7


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

LeaT said:


> Gah, I hate how I sound  I'm so bad at reading out loud.
> 
> Third time counts eh?
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


o.o imo...sp..and idk beyond that. The following is speculation at best: So second? Thou Sx second could make sense given that you are a 5. INTP sounds correct. Type 5 seems correct.

@holyrockthrower hmm at certain points yes it felt like you were reading, also your voice is really teacher -ish. Its not the sound of it, but how you say things, to me it has a 1-ish..uhm lets call it vibe. I don't know how to properly express how it feels to me beyond that.



Sonny said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message YO


^^ sx/so?


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

@_Sonny_

I didn't hear anything that would lead me to believe that you're anything other than so/sx. I can relate to my voice being more "low key" when doing something like this, or being recorded in a video; but I very much enjoy conversation and when something riles me up, I can be quite expressive with my voice. 

@kaleidoscope: Not going to lie, I was really curious to hear your voice, but the site you used won't DL the file for me. -sigh- 
But, you already know my thoughts on your MBTI. ;-)
@_holyrockthrower_: I'm pretty sure a lot of people would have the same reaction to me posting my voice on here, as they did with you. My thoughts don't exactly translate well in my voice; which has actually been quite a blessing to me, since it does let me get away with saying things others wouldn't :ninja:


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Haha, it's weird to hear myself talk. I'm really shy :blushed:...but I did it! Here it goes...


Vocaroo | Voice message


Also, last person to post voice was @_LeaT_. Hmm, I'm not good at this at all, but I'm going with sp/sx.


Edit: All of you have such nice voices! x)


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

leafstone said:


> Haha, it's weird to hear myself talk. I'm really shy :blushed:...but I did it! Here it goes...
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> ...


I like your voice. It's warm, approachable, and sweet. Hmmmm, I'm going to go with some self pres type. I really can't decide on sp/sx or sp/so. I want to go with sp/so, but there's other elements as well of the former. I'll leave it at that for now xD


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@leafstone

You sound absolutely adorable! :3

I'd say So/Sx, for some reason. Friendly, approachable,and warm.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Vocaroo | Voice message

I apologise in advance for the AWFUL quality. I explain in the recording but just to reiterate, I'm outside because I live in a flat with loads of people and I'm already probably considered the weird one without me talking about weird stuff to myself (not that enneagram is weird, just that to anyone unfamiliar with it it sounds odd)

I also don't have a lisp; it just sounds that way because of bad quality. Um yeah, have a go!


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

@leafstone


Yeah, I went with sp, but i dunno I could see an So type as well. Ah, it's hard to say from a single thing, but you do have an approachable non-threatening energy. I chose Sp cuz sp 6w7s come off as warm and sweet a lot of times. hmmm my guesses are so/sp, sp/? hell i could be wrong

what do you think you are?


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

Aww, thanks guys! :kitteh:

@MissyMaroon What you wrote sounds _exactly_ like my own thought process on my variant stacking! I've been going between sp/so and sp/sx for a while now! 

@kaleidoscope You know, being Sp-last used to sound absurd to me, but I can see So/Sx being true to me. Actually, I've just taken a peek at a few descriptions and they are eerily accurate for the most part!


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

@MissyMaroon I'm the forever confused and indecisive type! :laughing:
But now seriously: I really don't know, I'm still in the process of figuring it out.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate how this picks me up swallowing and breathing in between sentences xD

Anyhoo, a little meatier recording, although I was pretty nervous recording this:

Vocaroo | Voice message

@leafstone I'm an enfp/xnfp 6w7, so maybe if you listen to my recording for a bit perhaps you can find things you can relate to or even feel totally different from to determine your instincts. personally i'm going with sp/so or so/sp for you right now, but i am not closed to sx being in there. it's just a vibe i get from you so far, but we'll see huh? but yeah maybe this'll help you reinforce your previous ideas or disprove them. one recording is never enough, but i tried to not extend myself too much to seem like another type so hopefully this gives you some insight ^.^


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

@kaleidoscope and EVERYONE:

All right, I did it! Now I feel all embarrassed. Someone please tell me my accent isn't that bad. D:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

Snow White said:


> @kaleidoscope and EVERYONE:
> 
> All right, I did it! Now I feel all embarrassed. Someone please tell me my accent isn't that bad. D:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Omg, made me smile the whole way through! I love strong accents.

Sounded Sx/So to me.

ETA: just saw your signature on your profile (I have them turned off) so wanted you to know I wasn't influenced by that, your voice sound warm, engaging and open.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Sonny said:


> Omg, made me smile the whole way through! I love strong accents.
> 
> Sounded Sx/So to me.
> 
> ETA: just saw your signature on your profile (I have them turned off) so wanted you to know I wasn't influenced by that, your voice sound warm, engaging and open.


Thank you.  I actually tried to stifle my accent a bit because the microphone made all my words draaaawl together. I feel re-affirmed in identifying as an sx/so verses an sx/sp.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Changed my mind. I'll re-do my recording.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Snow White said:


> @_kaleidoscope_ and EVERYONE:
> 
> All right, I did it! Now I feel all embarrassed. Someone please tell me my accent isn't that bad. D:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


You're so cute. I think you're an sx/so personally. I like your accent too. 
I wonder if anyone can tell which region from the US that I'm from based on my voice.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

MissyMaroon said:


> I hate how this picks me up swallowing and breathing in between sentences xD
> 
> Anyhoo, a little meatier recording, although I was pretty nervous recording this:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Lol, tasty-tasty Ne. No point ambiverting that down.

I think ENFP sounds pretty So to me by default so I did get that feel, however I'd say overall Sp/So although Sp/Sx would be a close second, you have a stop-start style of speaking that seems energy conserving to me so the Sp was clearest. Btw as a So dom I wouldn't know who was sleeping with who, I would notice the dynamics between people in front of me as opposed to gossip.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0wsptb19NZv
Sorry for bad mic quality.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

bombsaway said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> I apologise in advance for the AWFUL quality. I explain in the recording but just to reiterate, I'm outside because I live in a flat with loads of people and I'm already probably considered the weird one without me talking about weird stuff to myself (not that enneagram is weird, just that to anyone unfamiliar with it it sounds odd)
> 
> I also don't have a lisp; it just sounds that way because of bad quality. Um yeah, have a go!


o.o hmm, so/sx maybe? ^^; idk...someone help?


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> Sorry for bad mic quality.


Hm, I would go with Sp/Sx. I immediately got an Sp vibe from it but there's an underlying energy and sensualness, if that makes sense. Definitely not Sx last anyway.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

bombsaway said:


> Hm, I would go with Sp/Sx. I immediately got an Sp vibe from it but there's an* underlying energy and sensualness,* if that makes sense. Definitely not Sx last anyway.


Hah I get told that a lot actually.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Sonny said:


> Lol, tasty-tasty Ne. No point ambiverting that down.
> 
> I think ENFP sounds pretty So to me by default so I did get that feel, however I'd say overall Sp/So although Sp/Sx would be a close second, you have a stop-start style of speaking that seems energy conserving to me so the Sp was clearest. Btw as a So dom I wouldn't know who was sleeping with who, I would notice the dynamics between people in front of me as opposed to gossip.


Interesting. You got Sp down to a T. Hmm, Sp/So is an interesting guess. I'm pretty damn certain I'm sp/sx. I'm intensity and connection seeking. Sp just reigns it in. That part of myself I also tend to safe guard. Ne also lightens up everything to some degree, since it kinda touches everything on a sort of surface, broad level.

Also, about the So dom, people sleeping with other people business, it was more of a joke. xD My brother is an So dom and he wouldn't know to save his life. It's just a matter of focus and how energy is used.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Have fun with this kiddies, more on me lol

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

kaleidoscope said:


> You have a lovely voice, very eloquent!
> 
> From the way you talk, you seem detached & reserved but despite that, you seem to draw the listener in. I'll admit, I wish the recording was longer :tongue:
> 
> The term I'm looking for, that I seem to know only in French is: replié sur soi-même. The lack of outward focus and "reaching out" makes me think you're SO-last ^^


That's a nice compliment, thank you! And we've already discussed the instincts thing, but I've managed to overcome my crippling self-consciousness and have made an additional recording.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

EDIT: NINJA'D.

^^ (1 minute in) Sleepy? musing tone. Sp-ish. 
------

http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...23035-type-voice-above-you-3.html#post3135460

Reading this post ^ as I read it for the first time.
Vocaroo | Voice message

I have a really bad slurring problem.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I have no idea how enneagram personality theory works and I just want an excuse to post my voice. Here I am reading the lyrics to the verses of "Conduit for Sale!" by Pavement and screwing it up a little bit by accidentally leaving out the word "thin."

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

^ Type: bodyless AI


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

@MissyMaroon I could relate to a lot of the things you said. It also made me realize a few other things, but I don't want to write a whole essay and I don't want this thread to be about me, so I think I might make a post for my instincts. _If_ I do that, it'll have to be in a few days, because I have to get some work done. 

I really liked hearing you talk, btw. There were parts that reminded me of...me. xD
(Hope that doesn't come off creepy lol)

@Snow White Your accent isn't that bad. It's lovely! And so is your voice! The bubble bath part made me giggle. Thanks for the advice! xD


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't have time to go through other recordings now, but I was just peeking through the thread and did anyone do @_bombsaway_?


Edit: Nevermind, @Rim did! 
Just making sure nobody was skipped.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Curiously said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message


I want to say that you're either sp/sx or so/sx. 

By the way, it would be lovely if we could record people having conversations and try to guess their instincts based on the interaction.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

FacelessBeauty said:


> I want to say that you're either sp/sx or so/sx.
> 
> By the way, it would be lovely if we could record people having conversations and try to guess their instincts based on the interaction.


I'm sp/sx. 
I like this idea...perhaps we can brainstorm together and turn this into reality.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Curiously said:


> I'm sp/sx.
> I like this idea...perhaps we can brainstorm together and turn this into reality.


It seems my sp/sx radar is working properly. I'm glad.
And sure we could. I think it would help us in trying to guess people's voices more because you can pick up on their interaction styles by observing how they talk. Or in theory that's how it should work.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

Vocaroo | Voice message

at the request of @Perhaps


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

hela said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> at the request of @_Perhaps_


Your voice is lovely. I vote strong sp instinct. I'm not sure if it would be secondary or first.


----------



## hela (Feb 12, 2012)

FacelessBeauty said:


> Your voice is lovely. I vote strong sp instinct. I'm not sure if it would be secondary or first.


Thanks bb. I usually test as sx/sp


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

leafstone said:


> @_Snow White_ Your accent isn't that bad. It's lovely! And so is your voice! The bubble bath part made me giggle. Thanks for the advice! xD


Thank you! It's so true! I had bubbles everywhere. I had no idea what to do.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Vocaroo | Voice message

Ta-da.


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

chimeric said:


> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> Ta-da.


Hmmm.. ENFP faw shaw lol. I don't know other than that. I'd say sp/sx as a loose guess. Who knows. Would have to hear more. Awesome though! ^-^


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Me breathless after jumping around and being hyper and not knowing what to talk about:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## LennyTheFilly (Dec 5, 2012)

@MissyMaroon: Ooh, you do sound breathless. That's okay, I have my moments of tiredness-ness-nesses... tiredness. Anyways! I am pretty new to this, but I can say that perhaps you have that sort of SO Instinct. Though, I could be wrong. For some odd reason though, the Type 4 comes to mind. I am unsure as to why. ^_^""

--

And for me... I was finishing up my homework and decided to read some Macbeth for you guys. I am not that great at reading... I tend to stumble upon some words, but at least I tried! Haha... Well... enjoy!

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

Metallica said:


> @MissyMaroon: Ooh, you do sound breathless. That's okay, I have my moments of tiredness-ness-nesses... tiredness. Anyways! I am pretty new to this, but I can say that perhaps you have that sort of SO Instinct. Though, I could be wrong. For some odd reason though, the Type 4 comes to mind. I am unsure as to why. ^_^""
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Ah, I tend to get that. Must be the ENFPness. I am sp/sx. I thought I was so/sx for a while so no worries. I kinda have a counter-sp way of conveying myself lol. Also, 6w7 ^-^

As for you... you do sound quite 6ish to me. Hmmm.. instincts. So hard to tell sometimes by one snippet. So/sx(or sp) ? sp/so?

Hmmmm I'm gonna go with sp dom right now since you're a 6 and you come off harmless and warm (sp phobic 6s tend to do that). sp/so resounds most, but sp/sx is possible i suppose but i could never tell from just the one thing. Definitely not an sx dom. So, mreah lol.

You did spend most of it reciting xD Good job by the way. That's my take for now lol


----------



## LennyTheFilly (Dec 5, 2012)

@MissyMaroon: Yup, 6 has been a type that I seem to see myself being associated with. Oh, I have seen myself as an so/sx type. I would say that is pretty accurate... Although, so/sp also comes to my interest.

Haha, yeah... I did recite it quite a bit.... I guess my mind was set on how my teacher wanted us to start speaking 'Shakespeare'-y.. So.... I guess that explains it. XD


----------



## MissyMaroon (Feb 24, 2010)

A little tired ramble to you night owls:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

kaleidoscope said:


> Here you go
> 
> Memo.m4a - DivShare


Very nice! I like! Very New York also, I think, but that because of Friends right? =)


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Doll said:


> @_kaleidoscope_ and EVERYONE:
> 
> All right, I did it! Now I feel all embarrassed. Someone please tell me my accent isn't that bad. D:
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Oh my, you are adorable!! Sx/so for sure!


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

ImpassionedHeart said:


> Oh my, you are adorable!! Sx/so for sure!


Thank you lovely!! <3 I'd like to hear your voice too!


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Doll said:


> Thank you lovely!! <3 I'd like to hear your voice too!


I'm working on it! haha, I'm just not sure what to say. I feel so self-conscious and awkward. D:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

ask me a question. i am feeling too lazy to come up with my own. i am not good at talking aimlessly.


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

@Boss

What is something you envy about others? :wink:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

perfect question! i ll post a recording soon


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

For @_Inguz_, thanks for your kind words 

_(somebody let me know if you cannot hear this)_


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

@zallla, sexual 9w1, social four, self pres/social six

here's me (gulp)

http://nullozinejr.com/images/ohmybones.mp3


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

@brainheart, omg! Be happy with your talent, not all can do that whether they tried to practice or not. I could never do that, I'm a terrible singer  I actually tried playing guitar and actually took a course but lost my motivation too soon to learn much... Hmm, sorry, I cannot really say anything Enneagram and instinct related about this except that it fits for your type really well


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

@zallla, you are very sweet. Thank you. Just so you know, I was told my whole life I had a terrible voice and then one day I decided, so what. I'm going to sing anyway. Singing makes me feel very good. 

I was thinking about you recently. It's nice to see you around


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

brainheart said:


> @_zallla_, you are very sweet. Thank you. Just so you know, I was told my whole life I had a terrible voice and then one day I decided, so what. I'm going to sing anyway. Singing makes me feel very good.


:shocked: oh, who could ever say something like that for someone? But I'm glad you have dealt with it now so well, that's really... inspiring at least. I hum sometimes :kitteh: I like the vibrations it causes, feels funny.




> I was thinking about you recently. It's nice to see you around


I've been so amazed this whole evening, people write to me and say such nice things to me getting back here again, it is very touching, thank you so much!!  I like this place and the people here very much so I am only delighted that today I just decided to come here again.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Because I'm much too lazy and my throat isn't in the best of shape today, I'll just dig up an old one.

Vocaroo | Voice message

There you go.


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 3, 2012)

Could someone give me a script? I'm so useless that I don't know what to say xD


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I honestly don't understand the entirety of it myself, but it's simply typical politics as usual. Very clearly Te/Fi and most likely Ni/Se. Pretty SXish, or just tired of the bullshit. You actually sound rather tired yourself.

Vocaroo | Voice message

I vaguely talk about broad topics such as nazis in video games, make terrible analogies about the world we live in, and express typical leftist views about our international policies. Like the true, bleeding heart liberal that I am. I was also in tears when I talked about this, but I think that involved my previous brooding over any real connection to topics.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

so/sx

and here i am

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_kaleidoscope_ and @_Swordsman of Mana_ and anyone else wanting type Boss's voice xD:

http://vocaroo.com/i/s0Gupk2pQMLZ

(don't quote the recording; i might update it)


@_Deja Vu_

You sounds like such a fuckin 7w8. :laughing: I love it! LOFL
And yeah so/sx. Very so/sx "energy".


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Boss
you sound ISFP 3w4>8w7>7w6 Sx/Sp (so pretty similar to your realy type, minus the ISFP of course)

here's mine (it was kind of on the fly and I just woke up about an hour ago, so sorry if I sound retarded lol)
Vocaroo | Voice message
@Deja Vu
you're 7 as hell (7w8 sounds right). you sound like Lil Wayne


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Boss_
> you sound ISFP 3w4>8w7>7w6 Sx/Sp (so pretty similar to your realy type, minus the ISFP of course)
> 
> here's mine (it was kind of on the fly and I just woke up about an hour ago, so sorry if I sound retarded lol)
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I agree with you haha. And holy shit, your voice is amazing by the way. 

I'd say 3w4-1w9-7w8, so/sx based on that. But I think you're correctly typed. :wink:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@FacelessBeauty
a more subdued E?FP 9w8>6w7>3w? Sp/??


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_FacelessBeauty_
> a more subdued E?FP 9w8>6w7>3w? Sp/??


Wing 7 for that 6? How come? I've actually been considering it since I've been learning more about 7 recently. 
I'm not entirely certain about the wing on the 3 fix either, haha.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Boss_
> you sound ISFP 3w4>8w7>7w6 Sx/Sp (so pretty similar to your realy type, minus the ISFP of course)
> 
> here's mine (it was kind of on the fly and I just woke up about an hour ago, so sorry if I sound retarded lol)
> ...


LOL your voice was so much deeper than I expected it to be XD


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I made a new recording. I'm making random rambles. Also, volume is low. I suggest turning it up.

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@LeaT
you sound INFP, some sort of 9w1, 6w7, 4w5 tritype and Sp/Sx

and yeah, I get that a lot, both ways actually (people who have seen but not heard me are usually surprised; other people talk to me on the phone and ask "could I speak to your son SoM?" then when I say "this is he" it surprises them that I'm not a sturdily built 35+ year old)


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Another one, hopefully higher volume of the recording? I don't know, I can hear it just fine turning up my headphone volumes to max. 

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

4w5>5w?>8w9/9w8 sp/sx for you~


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@FacelessBeauty
ESFP 9w8 Sp/Sx :happy:

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## CBC (May 9, 2011)

My mic isn't working, but I really wanna see this thread make a comeback!


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Vocaroo | Voice message

Not sure what I'm doing, so I'm reading this book.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

@LuvGen
I'd guess Sp-dom. Type 5 also seems fair enough. 

Interesting thread. Too bad most of the old clips are gone by now.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Wtf, double post


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I wrote something and read it out loud
Enjoy?

Sorry for the bad pronunciation. I thought I was better, but recording made me realize I need more practice. I don't totally suck, but it could be better. Anyway....

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

6w7, sp/so

Vocaroo | Voice message

Yikes @ my voice, also yikes @ the recording quality...sorry about that. I was reading a random passage from Amy Poehler's book _Yes Please_


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ENFP.

Vocaroo | Voice message

And yes, that is a true story.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

ENFP 4w3 > 5w4 > 9w8 (strong 8 wing) Not sure about instinctual variants

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Dark and Derisive said:


> ENFP 4w3 > 5w4 > 9w8 (strong 8 wing) Not sure about instinctual variants
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


I typed you in my vocal snippet. :3

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Dalton said:


> I typed you in my vocal snippet. :3
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


You've honored me, sir.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Dark and Derisive said:


> You've honored me, sir.


but you didn't type me!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

@Dalton

xNTJ 6w5 of some sort (I suck at instinctual variants). Just a vibe, I get. Lol, my "anger and frustration" was actually me being a little nervous, because I don't record my voice very often.

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1aUaBom43rU


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Dalton you have an Enneagram 9 voice @Dark and Derisive you sound very 5w6 (dry, calculating, analytical)

Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_Dalton_ you have an Enneagram 9 voice @_Dark and Derisive_ you sound very 5w6 (dry, calculating, analytical)
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


"Enneagram 9 voice"? Oh you'll have to do better than that, SoM (and by "that", I mean the lack of explanation). Explain! Explain! Explain! :joyous:

Your vocaroo... 2w1 Sexual or Self-pres. In this clip, I ignored the words, but listened to the tone... it's as if you're saying, "Oh hello, my dear, I am here. Yes. Mhmm. I'm totally in control (of my voice, yet my voice is merely a metaphor, mhmm, yes....). I am 'careless' because I care about the right things. It will be alright, my penis will comfort you, please do what you will. It will not hurt me, for I am in control." So according to that, 2w1 Sx/Sp sounds about right.

lol


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @Dalton you have an Enneagram 9 voice @Dark and Derisive you sound very 5w6 (dry, calculating, analytical)
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message


Some kind of NF. I feel like I would be stereotyping if I went with an ENF just because you have a deep masculine voice. Besides, your voice is also soft, which indicates INF. I'm going with INFJ because your voice has that deep godly profoundness.

Vocaroo | Voice message

I wrote this song. It's about Akira.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

couldn't make it too far in there was too much fi, infp i'm guessing. 4. just 4.

i think i was reading something an anon sent me on tumblr dot gov or something


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Dalton said:


> "Enneagram 9 voice"? Oh you'll have to do better than that, SoM (and by "that", I mean the lack of explanation). Explain! Explain! Explain! :joyous:


very mellow, slower speaking for a head type, more grounded, "chill-able"



> Your vocaroo... 2w1 Sexual or Self-pres. In this clip, I ignored the words, but listened to the tone... it's as if you're saying, "Oh hello, my dear, I am here. Yes. Mhmm. I'm totally in control (of my voice, yet my voice is merely a metaphor, mhmm, yes....). I am 'careless' because I care about the right things. It will be alright, my penis will comfort you, please do what you will. It will not hurt me, for I am in control." So according to that, 2w1 Sx/Sp sounds about right.
> lol


so basically, I have a sexy daddy voice :laughing:
yup, that's Sexual 2 (Self Preservation 2 is more twink-y/acting really cute to garner affection and privilege)




Tetsuo Shima said:


> Some kind of NF. I feel like I would be stereotyping if I went with an ENF just because you have a deep masculine voice. Besides, your voice is also soft, which indicates INF. I'm going with INFJ because your voice has that deep godly profoundness.
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> I wrote this song. It's about Akira.


some sort of 4 for sure. 4>5>?? maybe Sx/Sp?


----------



## Dalton (Jun 10, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> very mellow, slower speaking for a head type, more grounded, "chill-able"
> so basically, I have a sexy daddy voice :laughing:


Actually, not so much "sexy _daddy_", but I was thinking something more along the lines of Ursula from the Little Mermaid. :3

I was literally thinking of a slightly heavier woman with that heavy-eyelid thing going on, and after thinking about it, Ursula was the closest example to what I was imagining!

Talking about "chill-able", you and I should really smoke a blunt some time.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@orihara
you ninga'd me :tongue:
you sound Sx 7w6 =)


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @orihara
> you ninga'd me :tongue:
> you sound Sx 7w6 =)


what is ninga'd i'm an old folk and don't understand this slang you youngsters use these days

ah that's close enough. at least you didn't say 6w7


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

orihara said:


> what is ninga'd i'm an old folk and don't understand this slang you youngsters use these days
> ah that's close enough. at least you didn't say 6w7


what's wrong with 6w7? =P


@OP
Vocaroo | Voice message


----------

